#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Рыба....

## Никита

Скажите, господа вегетарианцы, можно ли рыбоедство отнести к вегетаривнству? Насколькоя помню в одноименном треде не раз в рецептах упоминалась рыба. А также что насчет яиц?
Спасибо. :-))

----------


## Ersh

Вообще китайцы считают рыбу вполне вегетарианской пищей. Яйца тоже. Есть даже термин лактоововегетарианцы - те, кто употребляют молоко и яйца.

----------


## Банзай

13 лет на такой диете, но мне нет дела до того вегетарианец я или хрен собачий.
Вспоминаю когда уточняю меню или когда кто-то заостряет на этом внимание.
А рыба это кайф, если правильно приготовить.

----------


## Sadhak

С позиции "саттвической" пищи, т.е. практической точки зрения - "успокоения ума" и т.д., рыба ничем от мяса не отличается. К тому же с этой точки зрения, надо еще и ограничить острые специи, многосолености и "тамасические" продукты.
 С точки зрения "сострадания к ВЖС", чем рыба от мяса отличается? Я раньше заядлым рыбаком был, да и тогда жалко было...
 Сам ем вот яйца, значит как раз лактоовегетарианец  :Smilie: . Сою терпеть не могу, а белок нужен.
 Есть отдельные радикальные умы, что не употребляют даже молока и масла, говоря, что "эксплуатация" животных ничем от их убийства не отличается...
 Как сейчас думаю, если через пару месяцев, вегетариантство расматривается для себя как все еще подвиг, трудность, пост, усилие и т.п. - то ничего хорошего из этого уже не выйдет, только омрачений добавит. Не ем уже по инерции, никакого сожаления, просто надо вывернуть ум так, что бы он на мясо смотрел с омерзением. Ну вот "Властелин колец"-3, в самом начале, этот "как-его-забыл", ловит сомика и крупный план вонзания зубов в трепещущую плоть... Мда, лучшая реклама вегетариантскому движению, как раз подходит для ассоциативной связи в уме, всякий раз когда он вообще поднимает вопрос по этому поводу...
 Недобства родни, обычно только отмазка для своего ума, наоборот возни меньше...

----------

Евгений Грейт (12.02.2010)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

При наличии чувствительности к состоянию своего тела можно поставить простой эксперимент.
Плотно наедаемся мясом - отслеживаем состояние организма. Через несколько дней  повторяем то же самое с рыбой. Смотрим. 

Мне вот мясо в последнее время ну просто в горло не лезет. А рыба - запросто. Без всяких идейных соображений.

А что до сострадания... Ну, что ж... Значит, рыбы поднесли мне свои тела для съедения. Спасибо им. Через некоторое время моё тело будет поднесено червям или голодным духам (в виде запаха).
Взаимозачёт.  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Н

Андрей Беседин упомянул верный аспект ограничения\разрешения употреблять в пищу что бы то ни было. Если научиться понимать свои ощущения, то всегда будет ясно, что можно есть, а что нет в настоящий момент. 
Информация, воспринятая таким образом, всегда верна, ибо она минует чувства и разум. Например, если кто-то отравился, то тот продукт, на который человек плохо реагирует при воспоминании, и явился причиной отравления. 
Вот, например, мой организм плохо переносит мясо, но иногда хочет колбасы :).
Постоянный страх перед мясоедением навлекает больше последствий, нежели редкое его поедание.
Вспомните историю о монахе в гостях :)

----------


## Пема Чораб

Уважаемые Шадак и оба Андрея.! Считаю уместным напомнить, что темой треда является 


> "Скажите, господа вегетарианцы, можно ли рыбоедство отнести к вегетаривнству?"


 Ближе к теме, пожалуйста.

----------


## Sadhak

///"Скажите, господа вегетарианцы, можно ли рыбоедство отнести к вегетаривнству?"///

 Думаю нельзя, если уж есть необходимость повесить такой ярлык на это...
 У меня есть знакомые, что уверены, что они постятся сейчас, просто "раздельно питаясь", т.е. хлеб и молоко отдельно, а мясо отдельно...

----------


## fkruk

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *А что до сострадания... Ну, что ж... Значит, рыбы поднесли мне свои тела для съедения. *


Прямо так сами на сковородку и запрыгнули?  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Обычно, рыба, когда ее за губу тянут из воды, всем своим видом и жестами старается показать, что она против поднесения ее тела на съедение кому бы то ни было  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (12.02.2010), Скабед (04.10.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Всё дело в условном обозначении. Кто-то ест изредко мясо и считает себя вегетарианцем, а кто-то не считает вегетарианцем того, кто ест молоко и яйца.

----------


## Аньезка

Ой какую старую тему вытащили  :Big Grin:  И без холивара (это потому что меня в ней не было  :Cool:  :Big Grin: )

Рыбоеды - не вегетарианцы.
Яйца можно, если знаете наверняка, что они неоплодотворенные. Израилитянам в этом смысле крупно повезло (ибо кашрут).

К последнему сообщению, насчет терминов:
Те, кто ест молочку и яйца - это (оволакто)вегетарианцы.
Те, кто ничего животного не ест - это веганы.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.02.2010), Ната (15.03.2010), Слава Эркин (13.02.2010)

----------

